# leather colour change kit



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i think i saw on here a while back a few people talking about a leather dye kit that can be used to repair or change the colour of leather.
but i cant seem to find the post, anyone have any ideas on kits available or what im talking about :lol:


----------



## Garry Spight (May 20, 2008)

I know what your talking about it may have been removed not sure if it was from a trader and they was advertising theirself


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

There still here, need to look further down the page. Just check out posts with leather issues and you will find.:thumb:


----------



## Ben Staerck (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's a thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63357&highlight=leather

We also made a video on how this is done. See below (it's in 2 parts).

PART ONE






PART TWO


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

nice vids ben

how would you handle seats that have baggy leather ...like some sofas etc where the two surfaces touch and would stick while painting


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

Ben Staerck said:


> Here's a thread - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=63357&highlight=leather
> 
> We also made a video on how this is done. See below (it's in 2 parts).
> 
> ...


thats excellent thanks, ill definetly have to get a kit now,
how much would i need to recolour 1 whole seat, i want to change the colour from cream to black


----------



## Ben Staerck (Oct 28, 2006)

mouthyman,

you'd just need a small kit. Thats enough to do one seat.

steveo,

There are several approaches to baggy leather.

1. Would be do stuff it with foam/sponge to get a more workable surface.

2. Stretch it when you spray - you can dry the colour straight off with a hair drier, then release the leather and it will be fine.

3. Would be to cut the seam, bring in the loose leather and re-stitch. Obviously this method would require some type of upholstery knowledge.

But in general, all you need to do is move the leather with your hand, spray it and dry it, then move on to the next bit.


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Changing the colour from cream to black can be a slightly risky process as any damage to the new pigment will show through from underneath. 
There is a specilaist product called Leather Black which will change the colour of any leather to black before you start such a process and then gives a good base for applying pigment. Then if the leather becomes damaged it will not be as apparent.
May be worth considering and will also mean you do not have to add as much pigmetn to get the colour change thus restricting the loss of texture and grain pattern.


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

ok thanks judy, where can i get this kit from?

glad to see you back on detailingworld :thumb:


----------



## judyb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Mouthyman
If you contact us we can supply the necessary to do this including this product to give the base coat.

Cheers
Judy
Thanks for the welcome back


----------

